# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Κλιματιστικό > [Κλιματιστικό] βραχυκύκλωμα εξωτερικής μονάδας...SOS

## ktziavos

Καλησπέρα σε όλους σας,
πρόσφατα εγκατέστησα ένα παλιό κλιματιστικό Klimatair Plus με R22 που είχα στην άκρη... έκανα την τοποθέτηση μια χαρά αλλά μολις έβαλα τα καλώδια του και πήγα να το ανοίξω να δροσιστώ λίγο... τσαφ η εσωτερική αντίσταση... μην σας τα πολυλογώ οι θέσεις έχουν τις εξής ονομασίες Ν1 1 2 3 και γείωση! η εσωτερική μονάδα απομονώνοντας την λειτουργεί οκ! Δηλαδη με πολύμετρο που τα τσεκαρα έχω Ν1 ουδέτερο,1 (ανοίγει στην ψύξη), 2 220V παροχή και 3 θέρμανση....  έξω που έβαλα από περιέργια το πολύμετρο στην συνέχεια εχοντας βγάλει τα καλώδια της εσωτερικής, είδα ότι εχω συνεχεια σε ολες τις θέσεις, δηλαδή Ν1 με 1 1 με κλπ που καταλ΄γουν στον πυκνωτή διπλής 40/1.5 μF... τι μπορεί να φταίει??

----------


## DIATHERM

πήγα να το ανοίξω να δροσιστώ λίγο... τσαφ η εσωτερική αντίσταση... 
σου ριχνει την αφαλεια...?
ακους τον συμπιεστη να παει να παρει και μετα απο λιγο στην ριχνει...?
με το που παρει κατευθειαν στην ριχνει....?
τωρα για να δεις τι γινεται στο εξωτερικο θα πρεπει να ελλεγξεις ενα ενα εξαρτημα ξεχωριστα τροφοτοντας το με ρευμα να δεις...

----------


## ktziavos

ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση DIATHERM! μου ρίχνει το ρελέ για την ακρίβεια... δεν ακούω κατι άλλο γενικά... πέφτει αμέσως! η εσωτερική ασφάλεια έσκασε! αλλά νομίζω ότι έχει βραχυκυκλώσει ο πυκνωτής... δεν ξέρω πως συμπεριφέρεται γενικά ο πυκνωτής αλλά μου φαίνεται λίγο παράλογο σε κάθε θέση να έχω συνέχεια σε όλες τις θέσεις! ένα ένα εξάρτημα με 220 V τροφοδοσία στην εξωτερική?

----------


## panos3162

Καλησπέρα, έχω το ίδιο προβλημα.
Έχω ενα jujitsu 18ari. Είναι 10 ετιας σιγουρα. Δούλευε κανονικα. καποια στιγμη περυσι μου εριξε το ρελε μερικες φορες , του αλλαξα το καλωδιο της συνδεσης και μετα ολα οκ. (έριχνε τον ρελε ακόμα και οταν το συνέδεα απλως στην πρίζα). Φέτος πάλι το ίδιο. Είτε τον ριχνει μολις τον συνδέω είτε τον ριχνει ενα λεπτο αφού τον θέσω σε λειτουργία και λειτουργεί μόνο η εσωτερική μοναδα. Δεν ακούγεται τιποτα στην εξωτερικη μονάδα όταν πέφτει. Έβαλα καινούριο πυκνωτη αλλά πάλι το ίδιο. Έλεγξα τις καλωδιώσεις αλλα είναι οκ. Άλλαξα δηλάδη το 5χ1,5 και το 3χ2,5 που εχει. Σήμερα το άνοιξα πάλι και μέτρησα με πολυμετρο. Έχω επίσης και άλλο ένα fuzitsu 9 KBTU και είδα μερικές διαφορές στις αντιστάσεις. DSCN3651.JPG Αυτό ειναι το σχεδιαγραμμα καλωδιώσης της εξωτερικής μονάδας. Λοιπον, πρώτα είναι απο το *18αρι* που είναι χαλασμένο και μετα είναι απο το 9αρι που δουλευει:
Fan motor : White-Red *2**40 ohm /*220 ,  Wh-Black : *77/*220,    Red - Bl : *155/*0.7
SVK *2K/*1.7K
Compressor : Wh-R : *5.6/*6.9,    Wh-Bl *2.2/*3.8 .  R-Bl *4.8/*4.6
Τι φταίει ? έχει χαλάσει ο ανεμιστήρας της εξωτερικής ? να δοκιμάσω να το δουλέψω για λιγο αποσυνδέοντάς τον ανεμιστηρα?

----------


## konman

Αποσυνδεσε το συμπιεστη αλλα πανω απο τον συμπιεστη και τα τρια
καλωδια και βαλτο να δουλεψει αν σου το ξαναριξει αποσυνδεσε 
τον ανεμιστηρα.

----------


## DIATHERM

βγαλε τον εκτος και ξαναδοκιμασε να το αναψεις ωπος ειπε και παραπανω ο συναδελφος

----------


## aris285

> Πρεπει να εχει χαιρετησει ο συμπιεστης απο τις τιμες που ΩΜ που εχεις γραψει...
> βγαλε τον εκτος και ξαναδοκιμασε να το αναψεις ωπος ειπε και παραπανω ο συναδελφος


μια χαρα ειναι τιμες καποια μ..κια εχει γινει στην εγκατασταση.

----------


## DIATHERM

Nαι σωστα ειπες φυλε αρη... απο βιασυνη  δεν προσεξα οτι  οι τιμες που εδωσε το παλικαρι δεν ηταν συμπιεστη  αλλα  ανεμιστηρα ( τωρα το προσεξα!)
το καλυτερο που εχεις να κανεις για να το δεις και εσυ ειναι... να ακολουθησεις το μνμ #5

----------


## panos3162

οκ. ευχαριστώ . ελλειπα γι αυτο αργησα να απαντησω. θα το κανω το πρωι και θα σας πω για καθοδηγηση

----------


## panos3162

άργησα πάλι αλλά δεν έχω συνδεση σπίτι μου. λοιπόν, αποσύνδεσα τον ανεμιστήρα στην εξωτερική μονάδα και έπεσε ο ρελές. μετά αποσύνδεσα τον κομπρέσορα και ο ανεμηστήρας έξω δούλεψε κανονικά. μετά τα συνεδεσα όλα αλλά έβγαλα το καλώδιο της γείωσης στην έξω μονάδα. και πάλι έπεσε ο ρελές. μιας και πεφτει ο ρελές (έχω μονοφασικό πίνακα) σημαίνει ότι έγω διαρροή στη γή? και αν γίνεται αυτή γίνεται από τη μέσα μονάδα και όχι από την εξω? τελικά το πρόβλημα που υπαρχει? στην εξωτερική μονάδα ή στην πλακέτα στην εσωτερική μονάδα?

----------


## aris285

H εσωτερικη και η εξωτερικη μοναδα εκτως απο το καλωδιο γειώνονται και με τις χαλκοσωληνες.
αρα πρεπει να βγαλεις την γειωση απο το φις της μπριζας και να δοκιμασεις *ΠΑΝΤΑ ΜΕ ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ.*αν εχεις πολυμετρο αποσυνδεσε τον συμπιεστη και δες αν υπαρχει αντησταση αναμεσα στα καλωδια του και στο κελιφος.

----------

